# Official Sympathy Thread For All Buns Glazing



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sick, again! Got a fever, vomities, shakies and my head feels like I've been behind Bill Hays match sticks for too long.

So, as my wife is currently 4000klms away, give or take some mathematical figure I don't care about now, I am entrusting you ingrates to shower me with sympathy.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Example;
"Get well mate, chin up."


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Remember, "Stiff upper lip" and all that. Must keep up appearances.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

ok, here goes.......
Get well, mate! chin up!

seriously, bud, hope youre up to scratch real quick!
and dont drink the water!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Don't eat yellow snow


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

MAN UP!

Feel better?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Whoa! The wife is 4000 km away and you can't go out and play. That sucks.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you can put your head on my lap?


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

4000 km isn't to bad lil' buddy.....think about it, she could be 4000 miles away!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Suck it up! Man up! Shake it off! What's your problem Nancy?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> you can put your head on my lap?


 Dude ! You ain't right!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Aids.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Tuck your balls into your panties and go take advantage of your long leash


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Aids.


i'm going to guess giardia.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Boil that water rocker!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Poor wretch, I hope I never have it as bad as you! :-(


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats what happens when you only spend $5 on pleasure . get your big girl panties on and your marbles into your pouch and shoot away .


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dang! Take a lesson from this 'never ask for sympathy on the slingshotforum'. Crybaby. Seriously though, hope you feel better man.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

haha! Thanks guys, I knew I could rely on you!

No, not giardia, I've lived here long enough to know how to avoid that with almost 100% certainty - it's the stuff you can't see which are carried by my coughing, sneezing, climbing-all-over-me students. This one is some bacterial infection, most likely in my throat. It feels like a virus, but responds well to antibiotics. 2nd time I've had it this month.

Knocked back a double dose of antibiotics yesterday and it's knocked my fever down a couple of degrees so that's a plus. I'll be back in Oz in 4 days, punishing my catchbox for its 6 weeks of laziness!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I'll be back in Oz in 4 days, punishing my catchbox for its 6 weeks of laziness!


How long have you been married?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> I'll be back in Oz in 4 days, punishing my catchbox for its 6 weeks of laziness!


How long have you been married?








[/quote]








dahm thats funny .


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha, just over a year. I figured, as this is a slingshot forum, I'd mention how much of a working over my slingshots will get, not my wife. I'll leave it up to you to order the real-life priorities


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

you say "2nd time I've had this month".... aids does weaken your immune system...... just saying.


----------

